# any tips



## duckcruncher (Dec 25, 2005)

im kinda new to this whole bow hunting thing this year.and i was just wonderin if anybody out there had any little tips or pointters for in the woods to think about openig morning


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

Scout your a** off and act like there the smartest thing ever and you might get one.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

not to mention, scent control is a Big factor. Now I'm not promoting any scentlok or anything like that, but if you don't have anything like that, hang your clothes outside for a day or two before you hunt. 
But I do use some scent control stuff. 
Also, make sure u find their main path from bedding to feeding, definately the best spot for ya. 
:beer:


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

If you take bowhunting seriously, you will eventually become nuerotic like the rest of us I personally chant a silly little mantra inside my head as I am drawing back. "pick a spot, follow through.....pick a spot, follow through." It sounds stupid but it helps me control my nerves on mister bucky by focusing on the one hair I want to hit and subconciously makes me leave that hand out there, rock steady until the arrow is through the animal.

dave


----------

